# Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*

Ah ha!
http://www.batterypower.com.au/nimh.htm
This was one of the sites I found, but lost when my bookmarks were
deleted in a web browser update.
All I could remember was the website and prices of the local electronics
franchise, not the best solution, and not the most economical.

Unfortunately, "Our website will be closed till June 18th 2007 while we
carry out maintenance work."
And is still closed, cannot contact.

About those Tenergy cells, if the D cell is apparently crap, I wonder if
it is a chemistry thing, or will other sizes be fine.
Something I might find out for myself.
And yes, I will post the results when I finish the project.

Cheers all,
James Drysdale.





> Dmitri wrote:
> > Unfortunately, I have tried that Tenergy D cell, and it is crap.
> >
> > http://www.batterypower.com.au/nimh.htm Here, btw, is a site I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*

It's a "chemistry thing." Different brands, different quality. There are 
plenty of ready NiMH packs for e-bikes that you can buy. Example: 
http://www.poweridestore.com/NiMH-Battery-Packs/36V-13Ah-NiMH-Battery-Pack 3 
of these would cost you $1000. This would work.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "James Drysdale" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, July 29, 2007 1:26 PM
Subject: Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)


> Ah ha!
> http://www.batterypower.com.au/nimh.htm
> This was one of the sites I found, but lost when my bookmarks were
> deleted in a web browser update.
> All I could remember was the website and prices of the local electronics
> franchise, not the best solution, and not the most economical.
>
> Unfortunately, "Our website will be closed till June 18th 2007 while we
> carry out maintenance work."
> And is still closed, cannot contact.
>
> About those Tenergy cells, if the D cell is apparently crap, I wonder if
> it is a chemistry thing, or will other sizes be fine.
> Something I might find out for myself.
> And yes, I will post the results when I finish the project.
>
> Cheers all,
> James Drysdale.
>
>
>


> > Dmitri wrote:
> >> Unfortunately, I have tried that Tenergy D cell, and it is crap.
> >>
> >> http://www.batterypower.com.au/nimh.htm Here, btw, is a site I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*

For NiMH bike batteries, check your local Toyota dealer. They sometimes 
have batteries taken out of Priuses due to a seal leakage problem, but no 
real problem with capacity or battery performance failure. You can take 
these apart to get the individual cell packs. I am not sure how to handle 
the BMS issues. I am supposed to get two of these batteries soon, so I 
don't have the hands on experience yet. George


On Sun, 29 Jul 2007 16:28:56 -0400, Dmitri wrote
> It's a "chemistry thing." Different brands, different quality. There 
> are plenty of ready NiMH packs for e-bikes that you can buy. 
> Example: http://www.poweridestore.com/NiMH-Battery-Packs/36V-13Ah-
> NiMH-Battery-Pack 3 of these would cost you $1000. This would work.
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "James Drysdale" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, July 29, 2007 1:26 PM
> Subject: Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)
> 
> > Ah ha!
> > http://www.batterypower.com.au/nimh.htm
> > This was one of the sites I found, but lost when my bookmarks were
> > deleted in a web browser update.
> > All I could remember was the website and prices of the local electronics
> > franchise, not the best solution, and not the most economical.
> >
> > Unfortunately, "Our website will be closed till June 18th 2007 while we
> > carry out maintenance work."
> > And is still closed, cannot contact.
> >
> > About those Tenergy cells, if the D cell is apparently crap, I wonder if
> > it is a chemistry thing, or will other sizes be fine.
> > Something I might find out for myself.
> > And yes, I will post the results when I finish the project.
> >
> > Cheers all,
> > James Drysdale.
> >
> >
> >


> > > Dmitri wrote:
> > >> Unfortunately, I have tried that Tenergy D cell, and it is crap.
> > >>
> > >> http://www.batterypower.com.au/nimh.htm Here, btw, is a site I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*

> Unfortunately, I have tried that Tenergy D cell, and it is crap.

I bought a bunch of Tenergy AA cells to make a NiMh battery for a friend's mobility scooter. The 2600mAh cells tested at about 1900. It will be interesting to see how they hold up.

I emailed the factory and their online store and got no response.

Bill


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Ni-MH cells and Chevron (Re: EV digest 7078)*


----------

